# Hello from Shropshire, UK



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi everybody, I have been lurking for a while, reading and re-learning all about mice!
I used to keep and breed mice when I was at school. Of course as you grow older some things have to go and the mice was one of them.
However now I am (ahem!) a BIT older! :lol: My partner and I keep, breed and show birds, chickens, ducks, turkeys, geese, rheas, pheasants and have recently got a Barn Owl, Tucker!  
Now of course Barn Owls, as well as eating chicks eat mice so it seemed to make sense to provide our own stock of delicacies for him!  
I purchased a tank of a selection of fancy mice, nothing special but all very pretty, different ages and pretty soon had a litter!
I have now split them into four tanks and have about 40 and am having fun rotating males to see what pretty youngsters I get in each litter. :love1 
When I started researching mice online it opened up a whole new world of mice from when I used to breed them in the shed at home! I had no idea there were so many different varieties and colours, or that people show them! :shock: 
Showing is something I may get into in the future, for now I am happy to breed and just watch and handle the little critters, I had forgotten how much fun they were to keep and interesting to watch. Oh, and how much a naughty little boy can hurt when he nips you!!!  
My only problem is I'm having so much fun with them I've not had the heart to cull any for Tucker yet, it will come, I know, just building up to it!!! :roll: :lol: 
I look forward to chatting to you guys and sharing piccies etc!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

A very warm welcome!

you certainly have your hands full with all those birds! There is nothing better than your own home grown food for your other animals. My boa is far more satisfied with homegrown culls than shop rubbish.

Sounds like you fancy showing


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, you must LOVE birds! Will you keep any mice  or are they all food?


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi thanks for the welcome. Yes I do fancy showing but I would need to get some decent stock to do that, for now I'm happy to get back into the breeding and make sure I'm getting things right!
Yes we do love birds, we have a pet goose, called Jack who lives in the house he even has his own Facebook page, [email protected] 
We will always keep mice but the surplus boys will be owl food!!!
Who knows, you guys may tempt me into showing, if mice are as addictive as chickens, I've had it!!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Hi thanks for the welcome. Yes I do fancy showing but I would need to get some decent stock to do that, for now I'm happy to get back into the breeding and make sure I'm getting things right!
> Yes we do love birds, we have a pet goose, called Jack who lives in the house he even has his own Facebook page, [email protected]
> We will always keep mice but the surplus boys will be owl food!!!
> Who knows, you guys may tempt me into showing, if mice are as addictive as chickens, I've had it!!!


Please Join the NMC and come to shows! you'll love it. I've kept all sorts of animals, but showing mice is something else!

You are obviously used to exhibition animals as you state that you need some decent stock before showing, you sound like you'd enjoy the mouse fancy.

what varieties would you be interested in?


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

I think I'll come along for a look first and have a chat with a few people. I was hoping to have done that at Stafford, because the show there was at the same time as the Poultry show but it wasn't there this year (2010) 
2nd April at Sale is looking hopeful as we are both off and my other halfs Mum still lives in Salford where he's from so we could visit her at the same time, especially being close to Mothers day! 
Showing wise I'd probably go with marked rather than solid colours, I like the challenge of getting the markings. Same with my chickens!
Am I right in thinking tricolours are a relatively new colourway, I'm sure I was told when I was breeding before that it wasn't possible to get a tricolour?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

would be great if you can make the show in Sale. Its my local.

Tricolours are very new to the UK, so you wouldn't be able to get stock yet anyway. There should be plenty of marked mice on show. I'm trying for bandeds myself, with little success so far (fingers crossed)

Let me know if your coming on April 2nd and i'll be sure to introduce myself !

best wishes

Matt


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Matt we will def be coming, it'll be good to have a natter! 
Are you showing there?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i should be, if my mice behave for the next few weeks lolz. should have U8 Cham Tans, blacks and maybe a choc. Mice showing can be a fickle thing.

I also said i would steward! should be a busy day.

I'll be there from about 10am.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> . should have U8 Cham Tans, .


  shall have to get the spray paint on mine.Hello and welcome.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

SarahC said:


> shall have to get the spray paint on mine.Hello and welcome.


Hee hee, I take it you'll be there too then Sarah?!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hello and welcome! i'll be there too probly doing matts head in with blue talk and hopefully stewarding too


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope you all know I'll be picking your brains!!!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

haha pick away everyone dead lovely i'm sure everyone will be happy to make you welcome and share advice....


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarah your mice will be better than mine! no need for the spray paint!



yes kim, blues will be on my mind too!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Thought you might like to see a few of my babies, need to take some more recent pics as had new litters since this lot were little!!!








































Bucks
















Doe


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

if you like marked, maybe get some dutch? Both SarahC and SarahY on here have them.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

